# error code 0xc0000225 on Dell Inspiron laptop



## tonyacardo (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't know all the specs and the computer will not boot but I do know this:
Dell Inspiron
i7 processor
1 TB hard drive

I used AOMEI Backupper to make an image of this laptop before I played around with it. So I have an image.
Now I want to restore that image and it will not work. I get the error code above and it tells me there is a windows file missing (I think it says a .efi).

Dell has about 6 partitions on this machine. AOMEI allows me to restore them one at a time. I did all of that but it still won't boot.

This is a buddies laptop. He bought it second hand so he does not have a rescue disk.

Any ideas on how to fix it?

I really don't want to buy another copy of Windows operating system. But in the worst case, would a new OS and a clean install get me around all the stuff Dell has on the machine to make it usable. (I am the guy who broke the thing)

Hitting F8 will allow me to boot from different drives but when I put in a regular Windows 10 recovery disk and can navigate to control panel but after that I cannot click on any of the links so I cannot do a factory reset from there.


----------

